# And this is what happens when you drill before you measure...



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 18, 2019)

No, I'm not particularly proud of this build, but it does fit and it does work.  Let this be a lesson: deviating from the drill template can be risky!  I prefer the button to be a little farther from the edge of the case.  The result was that the board overlaps the stomp switch.  Even with a low-profile switch, I had to tilt the board.  I slipped a business card between the pots & the board to ensure isolation.  I'm still fiddling the trimpots to find the sweet spot.


----------



## temol (Sep 18, 2019)

That's why I prefer "regular" pots, with some wire (cut off resistor leads) soldered to the legs of the pot. It allows to compensate for problems like this.

T.


----------



## thedwest (Sep 18, 2019)

temol said:


> That's why I prefer "regular" pots, with some wire (cut off resistor leads) soldered to the legs of the pot. It allows to compensate for problems like this.
> 
> T.


Unrelated to the original post but since you mentioned it, I assume you could also use resistor leads when wiring a 3PDT breakout board to a PCB or anywhere else a short wire is needed? I hate cutting and stripping tiny lengths of wire and always have tons of resistor leads around.


----------



## chongmagic (Sep 18, 2019)

Have had that happen many times.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 18, 2019)

Yup.  Just keep in mind that solid wire can only be flexed a few times before it breaks.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 18, 2019)

Nope...never made this mistake ever...


----------



## chongmagic (Sep 19, 2019)

I bought a nice silkscreened enclosure once, and had this happen. Talk about your heart sinking.


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 20, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> No, I'm not particularly proud of this build, but it does fit and it does work.  Let this be a lesson: deviating from the drill template can be risky!  I prefer the button to be a little farther from the edge of the case.  The result was that the board overlaps the stomp switch.  Even with a low-profile switch, I had to tilt the board.  I slipped a business card between the pots & the board to ensure isolation.  I'm still fiddling the trimpots to find the sweet spot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1467
> ...



To err is human.

You built a pedal, and it works. Good work!


----------

